
Silicon “sandwiches” make for lightweight, high-capacity batteries - praveenscience
https://newatlas.com/energy/buckypaper-sandwiches-lightweight-high-capacity-silicon-anode-lithium-batteries/
======
prideout
I wonder why the researchers are more excited about space applications than
electric cars.

~~~
philipkglass
It sounds like an implicit admission that it can deliver superior performance
but is expected to be too expensive for large scale applications like electric
vehicles.

I prefer that over the hubris of press releases that say a battery recently
demonstrated in the lab could change the whole world in 5-10 years.

------
morceauxdebois
Is the bar just really low for creating theoretically revolutionary battery
technology?

~~~
treeman79
Research grants need justification.

Shinny press release is a good start.

Also when Working on a project with multi-decade timescales and low odds of
success, you celebrate the wins you can.

~~~
Gravityloss
There are a lot of teams on this subject. And it's deemed newsworthy as well.

